# DVD not playable



## stephanie87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi guys

So I'm using DVD Studio Pro to make a video and it plays fine on my MAC but not on the dvd player or other laptops.
From Final Cut Pro I exported as a Quick Time Movie, then opened in compressor and used the DVD Best Quality settings - Dolby Digital ect.
I then put it in DVD Studio Pro and burnt the disk.
I feel like maybe there are some settings that I missed in DVD studio Pro.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used that software or a Mac. Having said that, what are the folders and files on the DVD?


----------

